# tips Makkum beach resort



## kmd-m (13. August 2016)

Ich habe vor anfang Oktober ins makkum beach resort für par tage zu fahren, kann mir jemand sagen ob dort gut aal, hecht und zander zu fangen gibt und infos über wasser tiefe, angel vorschriften, wieviel ruten darf  mann dort angeln, darf mein sohn 9 jahre alt auch da angeln, ist lebender köderfisch erlaubt etc.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (13. August 2016)

*AW: tips Makkum beach resort*



kmd-m schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob dort gut aal, hecht und zander zu fangen gibt und infos über wasser tiefe, angel vorschriften, wieviel ruten darf  mann dort angeln, darf mein sohn 9 jahre alt auch da angeln, ist lebender köderfisch erlaubt etc.


Auf Aal ist es in Holland grundsätzlich verboten zu angel.

Ruten 2, es sei denn du hast eine extra Erlaubnis. Aber die kostet wieder Geld und muss beantragt werden.

9 jähriger Junge?
Darf mit dir mit angeln (aber trotzdem nur 2 Ruten), oder er braucht auch einen Vispas. Der kostet aber nur 15.- € für Jugendliche dieses Jahr.

Lebender Köfi ist verboten wie in der ganzen EU.

Für den Fall das du im Ijsselmeer angeln möchtest. Mach dich vorher schlau in einem Laden vor Ort, hier gelten besondere Bedingungen.


----------



## kmd-m (14. August 2016)

*AW: tips Makkum beach resort*

Klingt ja alles nicht so überragende.  Echt am überlegen ob es sich lohnt die angeln mit zu nehmen.  Ist ja auch ein Familien Urlaub


----------



## kmd-m (20. August 2016)

*AW: tips Makkum beach resort*

weiß jemand ob dotr gut zander gibt


----------



## Blechinfettseb (24. August 2016)

*AW: tips Makkum beach resort*

Zander sollte dort Mangelware sein. Ist zwar schon einige Jahre her das ich in Makuum war, allerdings sehe ich die größten Chancen auf einen Grabenhecht oder halt auf alle möglichen Weißfische. Allerdings wirst du im Resort nicht viel ans Wasser kommen, da ja in der Regel da alles zu gebaut ist. 
Würde nahegelegne Gräben befischen. Für Hecht sollte man Strecke machen an den Gräben bzw. Häfen und der Zufahrten beangeln, wenn erlaubt. Man sagt in Holland steht an jeder "Kreuzung" bzw. Gabelung der Gräben ein Hecht. Was tatsächlich auch oft stimmt.

 Insgesamt ist das Gebiet direkt um Makuum nicht wirklich das Angelparadies. Ijsselmeer vom Ufer brauchst du da nicht zu probieren, da rund um Makuuum es dermaßen flach ist, da du geschätze 100m reinlaufen kannst und es Dir nur bis zu den Knien geht.


----------



## Balkongärtner (15. September 2016)

*AW: tips Makkum beach resort*

Versuche es mal vor der Schleuse Makkum. Ich rede von dem Teil zwischen Schleusentor, über Klappbrücke bis über die "Kreuzung" wo man in Richtung Grutte Sylroede fahren kann. Also quasi entlang der Anlegestellen. Da wimmelte es die letzten Male vor Hecht.


----------



## derkleine (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: tips Makkum beach resort*

Bitte nach dem Urlaub berichten! Wir wollen nächsten Sommer evtl dorthin


----------



## MDeClark (30. August 2021)

Hallo Freunde, ist ja schon älter das Thema. Bin nun auch im Resort,  hätte eventuell jemand ein Tipp für eine Stelle wärend des Urlaubs?

Zwecks Erfahrung, seit gut 20 Jahren Angler.


----------

